# LUMP CATCHES FIRE



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

2 fish over two hundred pounds in one day off the Hill , looks like the bite my be on !

http://www.rodnreel.com/UploadPics/Modified/2008/P0103957.jpg


----------



## Lucky #9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice Fish! :bowdown:bowdown Headed over that way tomorrow...Try Friday/Saturday, weather looks littly iffie for Saturday tho


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW :bowdown:bowdown:takephoto


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice! :clap:clap:hungry


----------



## dcam (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome!!! Will be there tomorrow night


----------

